

Lastronaut: My first game and why I'm giving it away for free - dhenein
https://medium.com/@darrinhenein/lastronaut-a-love-letter-adec05cdbee6

======
chainsaw10
Nice game! I've played it for a half hour today :)

Not to complain (it's free), but you might want to consider increasing the
interval between asking for ratings. Right now, the game asks after each loss
for a rating, if I click "Remind Me Later". I eventually clicked "No Thanks"
because I got tired of clicking "Remind Me Later". (I'll go leave a rating
now... but I figured I'd point it out.)

edit: My apologies if you already changed it in the update. I just saw it.

------
Mithaldu
Once again i am reminded of why App Store is such a disgusting name. It's like
having a Wheel Store that only offers wheels for Teslas.

That said, even though i'll never be able to experience your game, i wish you
the best of luck as a fellow game developer and hope you get a lot of feedback
with criticism to be used in your next projects.

------
legohead
I think I missed something -- why are you giving it away for free?

------
scihuman
Idealist :^)

Have you considered making it open source, then?

